# Furmark scores ?



## stefanels (May 6, 2017)

I wonder if someone made a chart with Furmark scores in 1080p preset?


----------



## P4-630 (May 6, 2017)

I don't think that people on this forum wan't to try that out. Not many at least....


----------



## stefanels (May 6, 2017)

It's just a 60 sec benchmark, no big deal... just to compare score...


----------



## P4-630 (May 6, 2017)

stefanels said:


> It's just a 60 sec benchmark, no big deal... just to compare score...



Just wait for the replies then.


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2017)

It is among the most stressful benchmarks around with a higher probability of burning up your card than most.

That said, most cards literally have current limits set in bios now, so all you're doing is a throttlefest.  Pointless honestly, but I don't see the harm.


----------



## stefanels (May 6, 2017)

OK, here's mine at 1080p everything stock (cpu and gpu)


----------



## Arctucas (May 6, 2017)

GTX970SSC with custom BIOS.


----------



## 64K (May 6, 2017)

Some guy over at Overclockers.com named @EarthDog says that

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/754992-Do-GPUs-still-throttle-Furmark

They have to throttle or possibly end up with a lot of unnecessary RMAs.

There was a time though. Like with the R9 295X2 in the review here running Furmark






https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_295_X2/22.html

Bear in mind this card had two 8 Pins and with the power from the slot that was good for 375 watts.


----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> It is among the most stressful benchmarks around with a higher probability of burning up your card than most.
> 
> That said, most cards literally have current limits set in bios now, so all you're doing is a throttlefest.  Pointless honestly, but I don't see the harm.


exactly.. your card will drop boost bins running furmark. I wouldnt touch it with a 10' pole..its not testing clocks it would hold in game due to the throttling amd dropping of bins. I tested it myself...when i game i hold xxx clock. Running furmark STOCK, it holds the clocms several boost bins/dozens of mhz lower.

Find something else...


----------



## Jetster (May 6, 2017)

Don't use Furmark 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores-part-2.222125/


----------



## Disparia (May 6, 2017)

There we go:


----------



## stefanels (May 6, 2017)

Ok so this test its freaking scares peoples, so a 60 second benchmark can kill your GPU? I'm against Furmark testing to, but only when you stress your GPU for 10-20 minutes or above, in 60 second i think no harm is done to the GPU, because the max temp don't even reach close to the temps in Uningine benchmarks... Mine reached 67C and in Heaven i got 74C... Good luck


----------



## P4-630 (May 6, 2017)

It seems people rather run other benchmarks, unigine is good, just not this furmark one.


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2017)

I have no intention to run Furmark for even 10 seconds, sorry pal.


----------



## 64K (May 6, 2017)

stefanels said:


> Ok so this test its freaking scares peoples, so a 60 second benchmark can kill your GPU? I'm against Furmark testing to, but only when you stress your GPU for 10-20 minutes or above, in 60 second i think no harm is done to the GPU, because the max temp don't even reach close to the temps in Uningine benchmarks... Mine reached 67C and in Heaven i got 74C... Good luck



It's not about being scared it's about irrelevance. Modern GPUs throttle the clocks when Furmark is detected. So what's the point?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 6, 2017)

stefanels said:


> Ok so this test its freaking scares peoples, so a 60 second benchmark can kill your GPU? I'm against Furmark testing to, but only when you stress your GPU for 10-20 minutes or above, in 60 second i think no harm is done to the GPU, because the max temp don't even reach close to the temps in Uningine benchmarks... Mine reached 67C and in Heaven i got 74C... Good luck



In Scottish parlance, it tests 'fuck all'.  It's useless, it's not a benchmark that actually measures anything. Might as well create a thread about the weight of graphics cards using kitchen scales.

It's a shit stability test and can cause problems. Given both AMD and Nvidia have safeguards to reduce power draw, it makes the test utterly redundant.

It's not 'fear' that stops people using it, its common sense.


----------



## Tomgang (May 6, 2017)

i havent seen desktop GPU die from Furmark, but i have seen laptop gpu burn off from furmark. So i can say that using furmark on a laptop can result in GPU failure.


----------



## EarthDog (May 6, 2017)

64K said:


> It's not about being scared it's about irrelevance. Modern GPUs throttle the clocks when Furmark is detected. So what's the point?





the54thvoid said:


> In Scottish parlance, it tests 'fuck all'.  It's useless, it's not a benchmark that actually measures anything. Might as well create a thread about the weight of graphics cards using kitchen scales.
> 
> It's a shit stability test and can cause problems. Given both AMD and Nvidia have safeguards to reduce power draw, it makes the test utterly redundant.
> 
> It's not 'fear' that stops people using it, its common sense.





Will the benchmark kill your card? Nope. Is this testing worthwhile? I say no on a couple of fronts...

1. This thread wasn't setup right. It will be a pile of results that is abhorrently inconvenient to navigate through and compare results. So, what's its point? To scan through pages and pages of results? Not my bag... perhaps others prefer this over an organized first thread which records scores and is good for comparing?
2. Its Furmark, nobody really gives a hoot about it in the first place. 
3. Does the benchmark throttle out of the gate like the stress test does??? I'm curious, I don't know for sure. If it doesn't, then great, its valid... but see 1 and 2...


----------



## stefanels (May 6, 2017)

Ok... this thread can be CLOSED now... thanks


----------



## DRDNA (May 6, 2017)

That app test was known for frying out the VRM's and if I remember correctly it was AMD cards that were mostly affected.....So from reading here  it seems GPU vendors are now aware of Furmark and have safegaurded their cards from that app frying the VRM's ......so if your looking to fry a card maybe just a rename of Furmark to something GPU friendly will bring back the VRM death option.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2017)

Yeah keep on using the furmark virus!


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 6, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> That app test was known for frying out the VRM's and if I remember correctly it was AMD cards that were mostly affected.....So from reading here  it seems GPU vendors are now aware of Furmark and have safegaurded their cards from that app frying the VRM's ......so if your looking to fry a card maybe just a rename of Furmark to something GPU friendly will bring back the VRM death option.


Kombustor.


----------



## Disparia (May 6, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> That app test was known for frying out the VRM's and if I remember correctly it was AMD cards that were mostly affected.....So from reading here  it seems GPU vendors are now aware of Furmark and have safegaurded their cards from that app frying the VRM's ......so if your looking to fry a card maybe just a rename of Furmark to something GPU friendly will bring back the VRM death option.



Doesn't seem like it, my results after the name change was identical.


----------



## DRDNA (May 6, 2017)

Damn....looks like AMD got hip to the ole name change to GPU friendly apps......I remember we use to do this to get Crossfire working on games and benches that it wouldn't other wise or would make it run better bench results...looks like them days are over


----------



## natr0n (May 6, 2017)

I should make a furmark dead/fried card list.


----------



## Jetster (May 6, 2017)

Instead of a score table ?


----------



## Eroticus (May 7, 2017)

2% GPU + 50% Power.


----------



## R-T-B (May 7, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah keep on using the furmark virus!



Unless running an absolutely Ancient (Fermi or earlier) era card, it's not dangerous anymore.  It is however useless, except maybe to kill a card on the border of death anyways.  Not sure that's a good "use case" though.


----------



## Kanan (May 8, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Unless running an absolutely Ancient (Fermi or earlier) era card, it's not dangerous anymore.  It is however useless, except maybe to kill a card on the border of death anyways.  Not sure that's a good "use case" though.


GTX 590 could tell you a story or two about that. 









On topic:
I think the benchmark is largely irrelevant partly because it's ugly and boring to watch aside from its problems. Unigine for example is just beautifully made, 3DMark at least interesting.


----------



## R-T-B (May 8, 2017)

Kanan said:


> GTX 590 could tell you a story or two about that.



590 IS a Fermi card.


----------



## Kanan (May 9, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> 590 IS a Fermi card.


And? I just confirmed what you said, weirdo.


----------



## R-T-B (May 9, 2017)

Kanan said:


> And? I just confirmed what you said, weirdo.



My bad, thought you were debating my point rather than supporting it.

And I will file your "weirdo" comment in my little book under "known facts about the mythical frogman of TPU"


----------



## Kanan (May 9, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> And I will file your "weirdo" comment in my little book under "known facts about the mythical frogman of TPU"


You're welcome


----------



## Hockster (Mar 16, 2019)

And didn't look at the date either....


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't really see the point or recording "scores" for synthetic benmchmarks .... kinda like seeing how fast you could swim at a depth of 10,000 feet.  Or how long I could hold my breathe on a planet with 100% oxygen atmosphere.  Since this is not something you would ever do in the course of any day ever for work or entertainment, what's the point ?  Furmark is an extremely useful tool for determining the capacity of your cooling system.  We use it to limit pump speeds at the point where additional flow provides no reasonable gains.  Same for cooler and rad fans ...  utilities are simply tools and the most important step is choosing the right tools for the the task you want to accomplish.  You want todial in CPU / GPU cooling systems, use P95 and Furmark ... you want to determine stability, use RoG Bench and Unigine / 3D mark Tools.

CPU - I use P95 (old version) to cycle my CPU temps up to mid 80s because w/o that, I can't break out of the mid 70s .... my OC is limited by voltage, BIOS says 1.3875 but this spikes up to 1.44 when Open CL is present and up over 1.5  for a millisecond now and then when AVX is present.  Once I cycle the TIM 4 -5 times up to 85C and back down to room temps, the build will never see P95 again.   Furmark also works well for the same task on GPUs ... after mounting a water block and applying TIM on 25 or more separate surfaces, it loses its spreadability at room temps and the quality of your work is much better where ya beganthe 1st one  than at the end when ya finished the 25th one.   By leaving the rad fans off or at fixed low speed, I can cycle those temps up to > 80 and back rather quickly.   On this box, that was 4 years ago and they haven't seen anything > 42C since.

We have been building Hi end CAD PCs since 1991 (gaming boxes around 2006) and  creating component lists for custom built laptops for about 18 years.   A component doesn'fail because it saw the orange flame on the Furmark logo.   It dies because the particuar card in question was permitted to exceed it's capabilities.   Have used Furmark / OCCT or something like it on every single build we have ever done since it 1st came out.  We sit at the monitor and watch voltage and temps ... prepared to  stop the test if and when we see anything of concern.  If you stay away from cards with known issues, that shouldn't be a concern.  If you stop the test when you see a temp you don't like or the particular voltage limit for that card, than there's no concern.  We have never had a fried card and such a result is completely outside our range of experience.

That does not mean it can not occur.    People have died using camping stoves, people have died using chainsaws.   I have been using camping stoves since boy scouts  in the 1960s and chanisaws since I had a fireplace.    I'm not dead yet.   To avoid such an outcome ... 1)  Stay away form products with known issues ....  EVGA 570 SC is a good example, 970 SC when 1/3 of the heat sink missed the GPU and it wa smissing thermal pads ..... or 1060 - 1080 SC, also missing pads ... yea we all saw the pics.    Or, if ya wanna use it... raise settings gradually and know when you are approaching limits.  But then there's 2) .... Pay attention.  You are using a tool where if the product has a flaw and you do not use it responsibly, you can damage something.  But that goes for any tool.   Im thinking of the guy who used his wet vac to vacuum up a gasoline spill in his garage.  Do we ban wet vacs ?  or do we just figure that it's Darwin's rule at work here ?

Lastly, when I contacted nVidia about a laptop that wouldn't run OCCT, they said "just use Furmark".


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> You are using a tool where if the product has a flaw and you do not use it responsibly, you can damage something.  But that goes for any tool.   Im thinking of the guy who used his wet vac to vacuum up a gasoline spill in his garage.  Do we ban wet vacs ?  or do we just figure that it's Darwin's rule at work here ?


Actually once flaws are found in products, they should be rectified, just like Wet Vacs have the motor isolated so sparks cannot ignite materials sucked in to the device and it operates as intended.
I believe that was brought about by a person using a Wet Vac to suck up Gasoline and causing an explosion.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I don't really see the point or recording "scores" for synthetic benmchmarks .... kinda like seeing how fast you could swim at a depth of 10,000 feet.  Or how long I could hold my breathe on a planet with 100% oxygen atmosphere.  Since this is not something you would ever do in the course of any day ever for work or entertainment, what's the point ?  Furmark is an extremely useful tool for determining the capacity of your cooling system.  We use it to limit pump speeds at the point where additional flow provides no reasonable gains.  Same for cooler and rad fans ...  utilities are simply tools and the most important step is choosing the right tools for the the task you want to accomplish.  You want todial in CPU / GPU cooling systems, use P95 and Furmark ... you want to determine stability, use RoG Bench and Unigine / 3D mark Tools.
> 
> CPU - I use P95 (old version) to cycle my CPU temps up to mid 80s because w/o that, I can't break out of the mid 70s .... my OC is limited by voltage, BIOS says 1.3875 but this spikes up to 1.44 when Open CL is present and up over 1.5  for a millisecond now and then when AVX is present.  Once I cycle the TIM 4 -5 times up to 85C and back down to room temps, the build will never see P95 again.   Furmark also works well for the same task on GPUs ... after mounting a water block and applying TIM on 25 or more separate surfaces, it loses its spreadability at room temps and the quality of your work is much better where ya beganthe 1st one  than at the end when ya finished the 25th one.   By leaving the rad fans off or at fixed low speed, I can cycle those temps up to > 80 and back rather quickly.   On this box, that was 4 years ago and they haven't seen anything > 42C since.
> 
> ...


funny considering their website says not to run it as does their review information they send out. As I said before when you mentioned this in a different thread, the csr you talked with doesnt know.

As for your examples, come on now....




Maybe close this thread so people dont intentionally run this?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2019)

JAMLA007 said:


> WHOOPPSSSS ran the test before I read all these comments
> 
> 
> View attachment 118651






Jamla9999 said:


> Actually I was well aware of the date, but I wanted to draw in people like you to see my score
> 
> 
> And now you got to witness



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/

You are not allowed to create multiple profiles on TPU, you have been reported for this. I suggest you read the forum guidelines before you get banned.


----------

